# Missing from the review board



## Bill4728 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hoc pointed out that when TUG changed to the new TS reviews & ratings database that the other things which once were posted on that board have become unavailable. like  orange county info  

This info is very good and I hate seeing it lost.


Can we find a way to make it available again?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 22, 2007)

that link comes up fine for me....perhaps im missing whats lost?


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 22, 2007)

I just checked also all the information about Orange County (North Orange County, Central Orange County, Things To Do In Orange County) are showings.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 22, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> that link comes up fine for me....perhaps im missing whats lost?


The link I have shown used to be on the page with the links to the California TS reviews. But since we redid the reviews front end (~ a year ago) these many links are no longer on the TS review pages. 

I'm not sure where any of them are ( except of course the one link I highlighted).


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 23, 2007)

hmmm...ill have to see what we can do.

none of this information is "lost"...its all still up on the site...I was unaware it was no longer linked directly from the area pages.


----------



## mlsmn (Aug 23, 2007)

I hope this is the correct place to put this question.

I used to be able to see the top 100 worldwide resorts by rating , then 101-200 etc.

Is that still available and I'm missing it?

If not there anymore can it be brought back?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 23, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> ...when TUG changed to the new TS reviews & ratings database that the other things which once were posted on that board have become unavailable.


Another example is the dining/activity guides that used to be associated with the Southeast reviews. The links to the old Dining Guides are at the top of the Southeast section, but none of the links work.

There is also an "Additional Information on South Carolina Resorts" link at the the top of the South Carolina section that seems to draw a blank.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 23, 2007)

mlsmn said:


> I hope this is the correct place to put this question.
> 
> I used to be able to see the top 100 worldwide resorts by rating , then 101-200 etc.
> 
> ...



you can by region yes...by selecting whatever region you want it will display all resorts in that region by rank.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 23, 2007)

guess a big rework is in order....I have no doubt all of that infomration still exists...we just have to get it to the right places.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 24, 2007)

some areas like hawaii this is already done..

http://tug2.com/RnR/ReviewAreas.aspx?LocationGroup=17

I will have to go into each section and make them similar to add these pages back!


----------

